# Humminbird Smartcast RF 25 E



## Rainerle1102 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hält das Teil was es verspricht ?

habe zwar hier im Forum schon darüber gelesen aber vieleicht gibt es ja neue Erkenntnisse ! 

Ist es besser ein Gerät aus USA oder ein Deutsches ?

Reichweite komme ich hier auf ca. 50m ??

Wie sieht es als Fishfinder aus ?

Oder gibt es ein besseres Funkecholot ? Da ich noch Jungangler (1Jahr Erfahrung)bin und eigentlich zu 100 % vom Unfer aus fische, möchte ich mir ein Echolot zulegen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Perlfisch (21. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird Smartcast RF 25 E*

Ist gerade bei Askari für 99 Euro im Angebot .

Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt ?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird Smartcast RF 25 E*



Perlfisch schrieb:


> Ist gerade bei Askari für 99 Euro im Angebot .
> 
> Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt ?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122835

oder: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120211&highlight=smartcast #h

Koalabaer


----------

